# An odd chord



## Jonno (Feb 1, 2009)

I have run across an unusual chord in a song I am improvising. Overall I have no trouble identifying chords quickly, but this one has stumped me for several weeks. It is spelled from the bottom up B double flat, E natural, D flat octave. The song is in Db. I am thinking it is some kind of weird six chord, but I would like to know for sure. It is definately a chord and not just a passing tone, taking up the last three beats of 9/8 time. The first two chords in the measure are Ab7 and Bbm then this chord and back to Db. Help, so I can get some sleep. Jonathan


----------



## leadmx (Jan 26, 2009)

An inverted augmented Ddm? Or just a really odd way of saying an A chord.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a very stupid way of spelling A Major. No matter WHAT it is trying to do, there is no argument in spelling it that way.

It is borrowing from Db major's parallel minor key (Db minor), in which case chord six of the scale degrees (on note 6 starting on Db), the notes would be Bbb Db Fb. It's like an AbMj chord in a C major piece. Just chromatic mediant relations.


----------

